# Singles and Romance - Part I



## Shimmie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sharing from my heart...all that I know, dedicated to each of you.

*"Singles and Romance" (Part I) *

One of the most Romantic and loving things that a single woman can do is loving her man in prayer.   Angels, hear me out.  For this is pure 'key'.  I promise to share the 'special' Romantic tips and treats for singles that I've shared with my friends and other brides and those I've personally experienced.  Things that have brought big smiles and hugs in return.

But I have to give you the foundation. Otherwise, no matter what you do for Romantic fun, it won't last. Not in the way that you may want it to.  

If I could tell you the mistakes I've made in relationships you'd each nod your heads and say, "Yeah, I hear you girl.  I did that too."  Or, "Yeah girl, that happened to me too."  The years of time and money wasted, let alone the heartache.  

Updated July 2007: 

God gave me a second chance in life with everything...including starting over with love.  And each day that I live loving this man, I have taken him before God in loving prayer since day one.  Seeking God for His will in this man's life.  Seeking God for His direction on what areas in his life need prayer and allowing God to use me, how so ever God pleases.  And ladies, the miracles are endless.

How often have you tried or even thought that you were doing the right thing to please your man and it was a dissapointment?  It didn't turn out as you hoped it would?  

You did a good thing, *but* the timing was off.  You planned a nice dinner; bought a nice gift.  Even if it occurred on his birthday, an anniversary surprise or celebrating a holiday, sometimes our timing is still off on what we do to show our love to him and to please him and then it causes discontent and feelings of rejection or failure.  We feel unloved; unappreciated. 

The 'Key' is prayer.  "God, don't let me make a move or thought without Your direction.  My footsteps are ordered of you...not me, but you.

There's a worship song by Donnie McClurkin, "Speak to my Heart, Holy Spirit...."  The key, allowing God to speak to our hearts about these men.  For who knows them better than God does?  Who can tell us more about them?  Who can warn us better?  Who loves them more?   God leads in all. 

Know this, I am not implying that you do not pray for the man in your life.  I know you do.  Just don't give up.  Allow God to take you to a higher level in prayer for the man you love.  And do not be afraid of God showing your the 'total' truth about him and even warning you.  Be open to all of what God has to say to you.  I'll tell you why. You never know what he needs the covering of prayer for.

In the beginning of our friendship, the early stages of prayer,  I had no idea how effective my prayers were yet, I can see the importance of it; an importance that we cannot overlook or put on the shelf until later.  For time and again, God has used me in prayer for this man in my life; the man who dwells within my heart...in perfect timing; proving who God is to this man.  The beauty is that he is also tuned into the Spirit of God when it comes to my needs as well.  

Prayer is a vital connection which keeps two as one.  Love can never die with prayer as its source and foundation; neither can two who are in love.  We need to pray each and everyday and welcome the Holy Spirit to override our flesh and distractions without our resistance to Him.   

Men are drawn to the women who pray for them.  For prayer bears fruit.  God shows up each time.  And this man realizes, "I have something really special in this woman, for she is always there for me when I need her...and always on cue. How does she do that?"

Ladies, there's much more to share.  Just remember... in Romance, the most loving thing is Prayer.   It bypasses all.  And it keeps you in perfect timing and in total peace. 

I'll be back tomorrow with "Singles and Romance, Part II"   

_"Somebody loves you...I wonder who.  Somebody loves you, they really do."  Ladies...married or single, this applies to each of you."_

"Love Shimmie..."


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Jun 20, 2006)

That was nice.


----------



## Nubianrose (Jun 20, 2006)

beautiful...keep it coming


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 20, 2006)

*"Prayer" - Singles and Romance*

Here's more angels, I posted this Single's Prayer in yesterday's "Romance Poll Post"  

Prayers for "Singles and Romance".  A prayer of which I have very many for singles. 

*Fitly joinedâ€¦*

_My Dearest Father in Heaven, _

_*Everyday away*â€¦from You, is a day I spend everyday away from him too._
_For I have allowed the cares of this life to keep me, everyday away._

_Renew in me all that needs to be. Perfect me in each way that I do not see as_
_keeping meâ€¦everyday away._

_Prepare me to be the 'Rib' fitly joined unto him. For this placement can be only one. _

_For as Your word says, I, the woman, was created 'Bone of his bone, flesh of his flesh. _

_Prepare also in him to be 'not' everyday away, but here with You and me to stay...together we 'three' as one. _

_For without You, our lives would be...everyday away from your glory._

_Lord here I amâ€¦renew me all the way, to be 'his' and 'Yours'..."Fitly Joined" as one. Amen and Amen._
______________

_Angels, it all begins with God our Father who created your husband and knows where he is...and how to get him to you.  _

_Love, 

"Shimmie...."  

_More to come...with some 'stuff' for fun to share with the Single Ladies..."  

I'll keep it all in this thread. So keep checking back.   I'll edit the the subject line for each post to reflect what it is.  Such as "Romance Tip" or "Prayer"


----------



## kisz4tj (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: "Prayer" - Singles and Romance*

Thanks Shimmie....I knew this at one time.  When I was married I read Power of a Praying Wife.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: "Prayer" - Singles and Romance*



			
				kisz4tj said:
			
		

> Thanks Shimmie....I knew this at one time. When I was married I read Power of a Praying Wife.


 
Wow...now you can look forward to your 'second chance..."    For you can use those same principles and pray for your new husband 'NOW' as if he is already here.  Hmmmm, why wait.  Cover in prayer every area of his life...He'll come to you 'ready.'  

"Hugs...Shimmie..."


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Fun Things: Romance for Singles, Wives and Wives to Be...*

Here are some fun things for Singles and Romance: *Wives can Do these too...Have fun.    *

*"Singles and Romance, Wives and Wives to be " *

Here are some ideas that I 'thought' of to share with you. Safe fun which won't lead into temptation... 

*1. Share your headset with him:*

*Enjoy a walk together* and share music from your iPod or cassette player with him. You use one ear piece and he uses the other. Even though there are twin earphones available, *share just the one, it's just more fun.  *

*Note:* Don't use the ear buds (inner ear type). *Instead *use the "Clip on Type with the ear piece shaped like a small disc. Here's an example: 

http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/prod...DATAFEED CATEGORY: AUDIO MP3&cm_keycode=48242

Now, there are extension wires for head phones that will help with this. 

Here are some ideas: You can share the 'music' in so many ways:

Plan a picnic lunch and share the music. Just one head set.
At a game (where headsets are allowed)
Having Pizza (at home or dining out). Sit at the restaurant table enjoying your own personal space and music.
Use your imagination and just enjoy 'Sharing the music" from just one headset. (Remember to use the 'outer ear type, only).
2. *On those Late Night Phone Calls, Sing him to sleep...*

The softness of your voice will calm him from a rough day. 

Can't sing? Whisper a lullaby to him. Do a 'Barry White' thing. Barry used to 'talk' many of his songs. 

*Look: *I don't have a 'Sista' voice. I sound like Doris Day when I sing and talk. Sooooo, don't let it stop you from singing...he will love it.  

*3. Make up a song and sing it to him...and call it "Just for You"*

*4. Put some songs on a cassette tape, that you are singing...to him.*

Whether you can sing or not, make it a fun thing that he can enjoy when he needs lift during the day. Put words into the song that relate to something he did or did not do. Make it fun and happy.

Updated: July 2007

*5. Surprises in the Mail:* 

Men love getting surprises in the mail. I try to send my 'Sweetheart' a surprise package often. He loves unwrapping the 'layers' of surprises, that I put into each box. 

My baby loves each one I ever sent him. It always made his day go better. It also broke the ice if there was tension between us.

I've done lot's of these, but here are just a few to share with you. 

Take a small square gift box, line it with tissue or sparklely shredded grass, and fill the box with Hershey's Chocolate Kisses. Place a note inside that says, "Just for You...". Tie the box with lots of pretty curly ribbon. 

Both Wives and Single Ladies: You can mail him a 'surprise box' at home or at work. He'll be smiling all day long.

Send him a package of M&M's. Just *one* small package. Send this to him in the mail either at home or at work with a note that says, "Let's Share."
Send him a package of M&M's with just 'one' color inside of the package. Include a note that says, "Guess where the other colors are."
*Wives,* I have something else for M&M's...
*Send him a 'snack' package.* Fill a cute little box of some special snacks to keep at his desk (home/work). Include a note that says, "Enjoy".
Send him a *'Care about You'* package. Include tissues, Vitamins C and E, mints, gum, lip balm, hand cream, etc., to keep in his desk. Dress up the box as you like. I can give you some tips on this if you like. It's so fun to do.
Wives, don't hesitate to create and mail a surprise box to your husband 'at home' or his office. The postage is not the issue. It's the thought behind the gesture. It will make your hubby so happy that 'someone' thought of him...the someone, "you." .

*His Birthday:*

*1. Instead of a traditional birthday card,* create his birthday message on a tape. Create your own personal birthday message to him. This is so clean and loving and a treasure to hear your voice. 

*2.* Take some small bubble bottles ('wedding' bubbles) label each bottle with a special message, pesonalized with his name or a love message.

*3*. Make little favor candy bags and label them with his name...."Happy Birthday" to ________________. Make it really special. 

I hope that this helps and brings as much joy to your lives as it has in mine and his. I just love creating 'Surprises" for this man. For a wonderful Man he is most surely to me. :heart2: I wish you the very same joy.​ 
I love you, Angels...​ 
Love and Blessings,​ 
Shimmie...​


----------



## Aubergold (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Fun Things: Romance for Singles, Wives and Wives to Be...*

very cool, especially the birthday tape


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Fun Things: Romance for Singles, Wives and Wives to Be...*



			
				RavenIvygurl said:
			
		

> very cool, especially the birthday tape


 
Great...The tapes are so much fun to make.  By the Spirit of the Lord, each message will fit whatever he's going through.  God is always on time with prayer.   

"Shimmie..."


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 6, 2006)

Single Ladies, you shine as Diamonds in the heart of the man that God has for you. Therefore that is very little that you have to do for Romance. 

If he's the one, then you've already won...his heart. Let him be the one to provide the Romance. He will natually court you with calls and flowers.

The most intimate and Romantic thing that you can do for a man is to pray for him. Seeking God each day, leading the way for your heart to yield to both God and 'your special man'. Men are drawn to the woman who prays for him. Not just any prayer, but the earnest prayer that sits as the 'guardsman' over his heart, his soul and his dreams. 

Always ask God to 'speak' to your heart about this man. To reveal your Destiny's truth together. Ask if he is the one. And if he is proceed as follows:

Ask God what his daily needs are. 

_"Lord, thank you for giving us this day our daily bread."_ 

Daily Bread, meaning God's living word for this day. What and where does he need to be covered and lifted up. 

These prayers are lethal, for you are allowing God to impregnate you with this man's life ... his dreams and his destiny. You are being linked to his soul. Not as a soulmate, but beyond that. You are opening your 'heart' to be attached to his life, which is far deeper than the soul. 

Through serious prayer, you are the one who will be giving birth to the man God has called him to be. You've become God's earthen vessel; an assignment few woman can follow through; unless she's been 'called' and she's committed.

Any woman can give him sex, but who's the woman who gives him life?

I'll get deeper with this later...

In the meantime, if he is truly the one, because you have 'heard' from the Lord that he is...it's time for you to relax and...........

Just let him enjoy being with you and the things that you both enjoy doing....except having sex. And do not spread an array of *intimate rose petals* (sexual / flirtations or temptations) that create a path to the most cherished part of you...'your Virtue.' Keep it yours until he commits to you in marriage.

Keep in mind*..."No Wed...No Bed" *
No Contract
No Contact

Uh-uh...no bed until you are wed.


----------



## pebbles (Oct 7, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Single Ladies, you shine as Diamonds in the heart of the man that God has for you. Therefore that is very little that you have to do for Romance.
> 
> If he's the one, then you've already won...his heart. Let him be the one to provide the Romance. He will natually court you with calls and flowers.
> 
> ...


 

Powerful, powerful words to pray about! Goodness, I'm learning so much!! And I think it's true that the most intimate thing you can do for a man is to pray for him. That's really giving so much of your self, the sacrifice of time and asking God to move on his behalf. Great thread, Shimmie! I'll be back later to take more notes!


----------



## Crissi (Oct 7, 2006)

Hmm this is a great motivational thread, for ones like me...THANK YOU!


----------



## Radianthealth (Oct 7, 2006)

I love these ideas and I am not even single. 

(Runs off to the Married ladies thread to find out more)


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 7, 2006)

trimbride said:
			
		

> I love these ideas and I am not even single.
> 
> (Runs off to the Married ladies thread to find out more)


 
 Trimbride: These can also be enjoyed by Wives and Husbands...Oh yes indeed.   

Crissi:  You are an angel...


----------



## ritzbitz78 (Oct 8, 2006)

When I was single, I started a husband journal (June 2000).  I was single like a dollar bill, no man in sight! No boyfriend, nada....  In the husband journal, I would write down my prayers for him.  I would pray about his life, his family, his finances, his walk with the Lord, his sexual life (that he would hand on and wait for me sexually), I would pray for strength to resist through temptations.  Remember, I didn't even have a clue who my 'husband' would be.  I kept the journal in faith.  The Bible says without faith it is impossible to please Him.  Hebrews 11:6.  And Romans 14:23 says "whatsoevereth is not of faith is SIN"   Faith is the substance of things hoped for the evidence of things not seen(my future husband).   

In the journal I also wrote directly to my husband-to-be and told him about my quirks and how I long for him, and how I can't wait to pray with him and lay on his chest as he holds me.  I told him about my insecurities about my body and how I feared he wouldn't love me for who I am.   

It was weird to talk to someone that I didn't know yet.  It was neat to write in the present tense as if I was already revealing this stuff to him and we were looking back.  Some of the pages are warped with the tears that fell on it in my loneliness.  On one page, I have a condom taped on it with a note saying, "I can't wait to use this with you!!" (no sex before marriage ladies!)


One boyfriend came and went through the whole time I was keeping the journal. A couple other nibbles, but no bites. I never let a boyfriend know I was doing it. It was to give to my husband on our wedding night.  

Well, then it happened!!! I entered into a courtship with a wonderful, wonderful man in January 2003.  In October 2005 we got married... the most perfect wedding.  And God has truly blessed us and continues to as we follow Him.

I share this to encourage you singles out there.  It was so touching for both of us to be able to share the husband journal with my husband.  Five years passed of me writing to a "husband" that now is in flesh and blood laying on the bed with me, reading the journal as I explain my feelings at the time, with tears and laughter.   

God is able to do abundantly above all that we ask or think (Ephesians 3:20). I know it experientally. When you OBEY God and live in faith so that you do not sin (but if we sin, we have an advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous 1 John 2:1), He has to come through for you.  

Be anxious for nothing, but in everything, by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving, make your requests known unto God.  And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.  Phillipians 4:6-7


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 8, 2006)

ritzbitz78 said:
			
		

> When I was single, I started a husband journal (June 2000). I was single like a dollar bill, no man in sight! No boyfriend, nada.... In the husband journal, I would write down my prayers for him. I would pray about his life, his family, his finances, his walk with the Lord, his sexual life (that he would hand on and wait for me sexually), I would pray for strength to resist through temptations. Remember, I didn't even have a clue who my 'husband' would be. I kept the journal in faith. The Bible says without faith it is impossible to please Him. Hebrews 11:6. And Romans 14:23 says "whatsoevereth is not of faith is SIN" Faith is the substance of things hoped for the evidence of things not seen(my future husband).
> 
> In the journal I also wrote directly to my husband-to-be and told him about my quirks and how I long for him, and how I can't wait to pray with him and lay on his chest as he holds me. I told him about my insecurities about my body and how I feared he wouldn't love me for who I am.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you SO much for posting this.  Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.  God gave this instruction to me time and again.  And I've shared it with other single women to start a prayer journal and to pray for your husband, as God leads, as though he were already 'here'.  Because he does exist and he is drawn to the woman that God has called to pray for him.

I knew I wasn't crazy.  God is so awesome.  You are Heaven sent as a living breathing testimony of what God placed into my heart to share with women about Love and Romance and Marriage and for Singles to take notes.

God bless you and your marriage.  I wish you far above and beyond every prayer that you could ever pray and that nothing shall ever separate you and your wonderful husband from the love and protection of God..not ever.

I was about to log out as I was 'caught up' reading a very long thread and I didn't realize just how late/early  it was.  And I saw your post.  You have made my day...   Thank you so much again.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 8, 2006)

Great post ladies!


----------



## missvi (Oct 8, 2006)

Shimmie you always have the right words. Thank You


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2007)

_He that shall come, will come and will not tarry._

Your husbands... :heart2:


----------



## GlamourGirl (Jul 31, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> _He that shall come, will come and will not tarry._
> 
> Your husbands... :heart2:



Shimmie you're always right on time with your words!! God uses you to speak things to me and I'm sure other women every single time!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2007)

GlamourGirl said:


> Shimmie you're always right on time with your words!! God uses you to speak things to me and I'm sure other women every single time!


  To God be the Glory.   Now, if only I would 'listen' :scratchch:   J/K.


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 31, 2007)

I love this, Thank you Ladies for sharing your testimony. Of course more are welcomed. 

Is there a specific way of doing the husband journal?


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2007)

chinadoll said:


> I love this, Thank you Ladies for sharing your testimony. Of course more are welcomed.
> 
> Is there a specific way of doing the husband journal?


Indeed there is. The very Beginning is this...Prayer.

Holy Spirit, what are my future husband's prayer needs? Please lead and guide me as though he were already here; for YOU alone are there and know every aspect of what he needs prayers for. For this I thank you and submit my heart and spirit to you. 

Holy Spirit, be free to speak to me as I awake and as I sleep; no matter where I am, or what I do, or what I may plan, please place into my heart to 'keep' this man of 'our's in prayer. For he is yours as much as he is mine...therefore 'ours' he is. 

In Jesus' name, I praise and thank you for all of this and more. Amen and Amen....

Now, whatever comes into your spirit, write it down.  Write down everything...scripture, dates/time/weather, the prayers, God's promises...write it all.

This 'husband' prayer is for both married (the Wives praying for their husbands) and for the Singles praying for their future husbands. 

AND there *is* a future husband. Somewhere in the world there is...'he' whom God pre-ordained for thee. Just because you don't now see, doesn't stop God from bringing him to 'be' in your life.

Love and blessings...


----------



## golden bronze (Aug 1, 2007)

Men are drawn to the women who pray for them. For prayer bears fruit. God shows up each time. And this man realizes, "I have something really special in this woman, for she is always there for me when I need her...and always on cue. How does she do that?"

You spoke a word on that one. We need to pray for each other and watch the spirit of the Lord blossom.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2007)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Men are drawn to the women who pray for them. For prayer bears fruit. God shows up each time. And this man realizes, "I have something really special in this woman, for she is always there for me when I need her...and always on cue. How does she do that?"


 


golden bronze said:


> You spoke a word on that one. We need to pray for each other and watch the spirit of the Lord blossom.


Amen to what you just said....AMEN!  blessings to you, Golden Bronze


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Aug 2, 2007)

Shimmie thanks so much for posting this. I have begun praying for the one that I love.  Your thread was confirmation to what my spirit has been leading me to do - PRAY! Love You :luv2:


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 2, 2007)

Natasha2005 said:


> Shimmie thanks so much for posting this. I have begun praying for the one that I love. Your thread was confirmation to what my spirit has been leading me to do - PRAY! Love You :luv2:


 
:blowkiss:  I love you too, little sister.  I set myself in agreement with your prayers which are precious in the sight of God...and in his heart where both you and your 'loved one' abide. 

Did not Jesus promise... 

_"If you abide in me and my word abides in you, then you can ask what you will and it shall be given..."_

How we love Jesus.  Amen and Amen...


----------

